# Need some advice......



## JustWannaVW (Jun 23, 2008)

Giant Riders, I need some help.

I am looking to purchase my first road bike and would like some advice. I have been looking at the OCR 1 and think that it may be the bike for me. My roots are in mountain biking so this is my first road bike. I want to use it for fitness rides and maybe some charity events. Nothing super crazy, but I want to get a bike that will suit me.

I'm 5'8", 30" inseam, 270#

I am trying to setup a time with my local shop to go try some bikes out but I was hoping maybe you guys could give me an idea of size and other things I should be looking for.

I appreciate all your help.

:: M


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Sheldon Brown is always a good place to start.

http://sheldonbrown.com/frame-sizing.html


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Wait for the Defy, the new Giant model that will replace the OCR series. They should be available next month. It will be available in full carbon, alu/carbon(Alliance), and Aluminum frames with different levels of components as well. Make sure your LBS fits you properly, and also make sure you test ride the bike as well.


----------

